# Lawn Journal 2021



## The Lawn Monk (Mar 15, 2021)

The other night while mowing just before sunset, I thought to myself...this is the best mow of my life. In that mowment, everything felt great. Quiet, cool, green. Time to start a journal for myself to keep track of everything.

MAY 24th
=========

Sprayed the ole @Harts special

2oz FS
2oz AS
.25 lb N

Then sprayed *T-Nex PGR* for the first time in the mix. Did a lot of researching, read that @g-man sprays .33 oz per app. I halved that for my first application so I went with .165 per/m. In total I sprayed .25 oz in 1.5 gallons for 1600 sq ft. Still trying to get a hang of the GDD.

MAY 28th
=========

Tried to beat the storm coming in (I did), sprayed *Aquatrols Revolution* at 6oz per/m. In total 9oz in 3 gallons for 1600 sq ft.

Had one gallon left over using Sprayers Plus 105ex with a Teejet AIXR11004VP tip. I guess walk slower next app?

*About 1.75" rain* after initial storm with more to come.


----------



## The Lawn Monk (Mar 15, 2021)

MAY 31st
=========

About 1.25" Rain 
3" Total this weekend.

Mowed doubles. Usually after a ton of rain like we had, lawn would be mushy, spongy. My feet weren't even wet. Is it naive to think the Revolution application had something to do with this?

Even no wet grass stuck to the mower.

Was mowing every other day, it's been four and definitely reduced clippings. Would I see that response even with such a low initial first dose of PGR?


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks great! Love your flag pole. Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## The Lawn Monk (Mar 15, 2021)

@Liquidstone Thanks man, you too!


----------



## The Lawn Monk (Mar 15, 2021)

JUNE 2nd
=========
Rushin' around.

Quick maintenance mow in the back. Sprayed .25 lb N per/m. (Urea)

Something dug up this spot around a month ago, I was pissed! Reseeded it. Came up neon green, kinda looks like she's strugglin' now?

Mowed the front. It's a small area, around 500 sq feet-ish. At least that's the number I use when I spread/spray.
I do it with a Scott's 16" Manual Reel. I keep this higher than what I mow with the Allett. My guess is like 2ish inches?

Then sprayed 5 oz of Simple Lawn Solutions 16-4-8 in the Kalo Pro Ap Sprayer set to about 3oz on the ole dial.

I used the rest of the Urea and sprayed around the perimeter of the patio, she seems to be struggling a little. Maybe not enough nitrogen? I've only spread Milorganite on it once this year, a little wary about staining the stones. Any suggestions? How would you go about feeding this pain in the neck?

Close Up Blahhh. What's up with the thick dense green spot? Like a beauty mark haha. Maybe seed washed up there and crowded?

Compared to May 17th.

Lastly, spread handfuls of Milorganite around the bushes and shrubs. Something I'd like to do monthly until Summer heat hits. So maybe, once more?


----------



## The Lawn Monk (Mar 15, 2021)

JUNE 4th
=========

1.5" Rain in one afternoon

JUNE 6th
=========

Went to town trimming the trees, got to use my new Milwaukee Pole Trimmer. Worked nice. Super super hot out.

Then took all the furniture off the patio and sliced n' diced. Done around 630/7ish PM went it was cooler out.

Shaggy Before:

Lookin' sharp:

(Got a few white hydrangeas to plant, wanted to trim the trees before I planted and mulched. Mission Accomplished)

Above shots:

Furniture back in place. I think this is the move going forward. I was trimming around everything and it was a pain.

Have to find out what I can spray on this patio fert-wise, would hate to stain the stones. Gotta test a scrap one. Maybe wet 'em all before spraying?

Trouble spot post .25lb Urea spray earlier in the week. Looking a little better?

Put fresh blades on the Rotary Scissors for this endeavor. Was kinda putting this off for a while, thought it would be a headache to replace, but it was very easy. Like two minutes. I knew the old ones were getting real dull, they were leaving brown tips on the grass blades. Having new ones on felt like a million bucks.

Hand watering tomorrow morning 445ish. Gotta remember those cold winter days "missing" this haha.


----------

